# Crispy Crepes



## slimmy (Aug 20, 2008)

I went to this place last week in LA, it was called Genki Living and they had a crepe that was very different from any crepe i tried before.  The crepe tasted a bit like a fortune cookie and seems it have a bit of their characteristics, it was very soft when they took it off the grill but harden like a very thin fortune cookie by the time they handed it to you.  I have tried making these a few times already and failed every time.  I fortune cookie recipe, normal crepe recipe, and everything in between.  Can anyone help me find this recipe?

Also the batter seems to be as thin as normal crepe batter and not as thick as the fortune cookie's batter.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 20, 2008)

Based on the name Genki, I will bet it was a Japanese(inspired) place...what you had was a mix of both i would guess. You need to find the mix of off at to flour to get the crisp. 

A typical crepe is 1c flour, 1cup milk, and egg. Sounds like you might have had a glorified Tuile(or tile). nix the egg yolk, butter, and go with flour and milk, and egg whites only. This yields a formable, yet uber crispy shell when don right.


----------

